# Clear and Delete on a deactivated receiver



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I have 3 deactivated standard DVR's that I swapped out from the 72.5 locals deal. 2 HDVR2's (with 120G hard drives) and an R10.
I was thinking about trying to sell them, but was wondering if I could do a successful clear and delete if they were deactivated. Any problems doing this?

JGL


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Depends on the which model. If they are DirecTivo's you can probably to that. If they are R15s, and they were connected to the satellite feed at the time of deactivation, you will have no access to any dvr functions, so you won't be able to do that.

You could always re-activate them, do what you want, then de-activate them again if it is really important to you that they be cleared.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some ppl got higher resale value when claimed of saved movies.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Some ppl got higher resale value when claimed of saved movies.


When who ever buys those receiver gets them, they will need a new card for them and those recordings will not be viewable with a different card...


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

dodge boy said:


> When who ever buys those receiver gets them, they will need a new card for them and those recordings will not be viewable with a different card...


Actually on the Tivo's, the existing recordings WILL work, regardless of the card used. (as long as there IS one in it)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Would not a RECORD/DOWN ARROW on boot-up cause them to reformat their drive? I recall having to do that several times on my parents old R15.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> When who ever buys those receiver gets them, they will need a new card for them and those recordings will not be viewable with a different card...


Why not? When I got a replacement card for my R22-200, none of the recordings, favorites lists, or settings were changed.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not going to sell them with the shows on the drives, so I'm not really concerned if it's possible for the buyer to be able to view them.
I was just hoping for a definitive answer if a clear and delete on a deactivated receiver is going to be a problem.
Again, the DVR's are 2 Hughes HDVR2's and a Directivo R10.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't spend any additional minute for cleanup the boxes, it will go 'as-is'.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Would not a RECORD/DOWN ARROW on boot-up cause them to reformat their drive? I recall having to do that several times on my parents old R15.


Again, the OP was asking about Tivo boxes, which work differently than the DVR+'s. They don't do this.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I wouldn't spend any additional minute for cleanup the boxes, it will go 'as-is'.


If there is any adult programming on there it's safer legally to clean it. I remember reading about someone selling a TiVo to someone underage and they didn't mention the adult programming. I think they tried to get him on some charges that were eventually dropped but overall it's not worth the risk.

Now if there's nothing like that on there I agree with P Smith completely. Let the new owner learn how to delete what they don't want.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

_"someone selling a TiVo to someone *underage*"_ - Isn't too stretchy ?


----------



## Guardian (Oct 30, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> If there is any adult programming on there it's safer legally to clean it. *I remember reading about someone selling a TiVo to someone underage* and they didn't mention the adult programming. I think they tried to get him on some charges that were eventually dropped but overall it's not worth the risk.
> 
> Now if there's nothing like that on there I agree with P Smith completely. Let the new owner learn how to delete what they don't want.


Why would an underage kid be buying:money: a TIVO:nono2:* Hopefully his parents :bonk1:now do all the buying in the house or Christmas may be a little crazy


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If TiVo's were out when I was under 18 I would have purchased one. It all depends on the person. I sell my old cell phones on craigs list and have sold more to kids than to adults.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Guardian said:


> Why would an underage kid be buying:money: a TIVO:nono2:* Hopefully his parents :bonk1:now do all the buying in the house or Christmas may be a little crazy


I would of had a few of them when I was a kid, if they were out.... I used to use my VCR to record stuff, TiVo would have just been an upgrade for that.....


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, guys....it's amazing how off topic this thread got. And here I was just looking for a simple yes or no answer to my question. So far it's a maybe, but I was hoping for something more definite than that....but I guess that'll have to do.
Thanks.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Guardian said:


> Why would an underage kid be buying:money: a TIVO:nono2:* Hopefully his parents :bonk1:now do all the buying in the house or Christmas may be a little crazy


I dont know what kind of parent YOU are/would be, and I don't want to turn this into who's parenting is better piss test, BUT, there is nothing wrong with a "underage kid" buying a Tivo.
If my house had all standard receivers, (or no receivers at all with cable) and my kid wanted a Tivo, let 'em go buy one. Or they can do without until a birthday/christmas/whatever. But there's nothing wrong with a kid earning money and spending it how they want so long as it's within the law (in my opinion).

When I was a kid my parents made me buy my own laptop... and I bought my first car, too... Why should a Tivo be any different? It's a really expensive item and something a kid shouldnt have any reason not to make a goal of saving money and purchasing, if that's what they want.

EDIT:
Another excellent example: Cell Phones!
I pay for a portion of my kids cell plan, because I gave them the service so I could get ahold of them. But if they want an extra special phone (beyond voice service and text messages) then that's up to them.

EDIT:
And getting back to topic... If it's a tivo, a clear and delete will be fine. The person who activates it will have to have it hooked up to a phone line. If it's an DirecTV DVR Plus series, use the reformat hard drive method. (I believe the method is listed amongst the posts here)


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, CJTE


----------

